# New, keen, ready to learn with truck.



## TOFireguy (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I am a Career Firefighter for the City of Toronto that resides in the Whitby area and has a lot of free time in the winter. I have been considering getting into the snow removal business for a number of years and I am now in a position to begin that process.

I have a 2008 Ford F250, no plow, no experience, but a very strong work ethic. Looking for any input, willing to start working now!

Ideally I am looking at equipping my truck to plow, but what would the suggestions of the masses being that I'm starting mid way through the snow season. Would purchasing a plow and doing sub work be worth while at this point ?

Sorry if my questions are redundant.... been looking though the site for a few hours now and while I've already answered a lot of my questions on my own, I figured I'd introduce myself and ask some questions specific to my situation.

Thanks to everyone in advance and great site! 

Dave.


----------



## W.F.D. Plower (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey TOFireguy, the best thing to do is talk to some local plow companies and ask them if they are looking for any help. They might even take you out in their trucks and show you some tips if they need backup drivers. If I were to put a new plow on my truck I would go with the V-plow. 
I'm also a career firefighter in Woodstock.


----------



## TOFireguy (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey Brother, thanks for the advice.

I was looking at the Boss V Plow but also the Blizzard 810. What are your preferences/ benefits you see for the V Plow?

Thanks.

Dave.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

do a quick search and ull see the v plow is the way to go if u got the money.

1. in the V position u can cut through deep snow with ease meaning less wear and tear on ur truck namely tranny !!! 

2.In scoop mode u can scoop up ur snow with less trailing off the side meaning u can finish ur clean ups on parking lots up to 30% quicker and u can also even stack much higher then a conventional straight blade

3. they look really cool goin thru the snow in the V position lol 

like i said look around by doing a search look at different company's blades and see which one suits u and ur wallet (there not cheap) each one has its own features that make it unique i just wish i could afford one lol now on a biased note dont forget about ol' fisher extreme v's if there available in ur area there pretty sick looking in stainless steel and they dont rust!! and they also still trip in both v and scoop mode the boss does not last time i checked but i could be wrong.


----------



## W.F.D. Plower (Jul 14, 2007)

Exactly, Fisher guy. I totally agree.


----------



## plowindiesel (Feb 20, 2008)

go with the plow that has the best dealer support in your area. you don't want to be driving for hours to find a replacement part that broke on you at 3am. JMO


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

oh and plowin diesel reminded me ALWAYS ALWAYS KEEP SPARE PARTS WITH U AT ALL TIMES!!!!!!


----------



## Lawnman883 (Jul 5, 2007)

i have used western V plows for a few years on another company's truck and they were nice for making the first cut in deep snow, but i have found the blizzard 810 to be extreamly productive in clearing large areas since it can streach out and has power wings to hold in snow. Most of the time if we are getting a huge storm my customers will expect a visit before the snow gets to be a foot or two deep and so far this year i have never had a situation where the plow could not cut thru the snow. I was set on a v plow at first myself, but i think the 810 is great and western has a wideout plow that has similar features too if your local dealer is a western dealer.
I have a 2004 F350 crew cab diesel that handles the blizzard well without the aid of any suspension mods. Just throw some ballast in the back and you'll be ready to go


----------

